# What does a cheat day for JPaycheck look like?



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Got a cheat day today, I alternate between clean and dirty cheat days, todays a dirty one so thought i'de get some pics up.

Breakfast 6am:










1 bowl of cornflakes with semi skimmed milk

1 muller rice

1 pear

2 oat medley bars

1 crisp bar

1 bag of crisps

Doubt this will be much of a cheat day, crap appetite all week, only managed half my meals all week.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

u fat bar-steward


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> That is disgusting! Be ashamed - very ashamed!


LOL WUT! Its a cheat day.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm going to sub this as im looking forward to a play by play of your cheat


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

meal 2: 8am

2 warburton thins with butter

1 banana

1 bag of crisps

cup of tea with suger


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> WTF?? Why the crisps? Everything else can kind of be justified but the bag of crisps highlight just what sort of dirty s1ut you are...


haha my appetite has been dreadfull last week, so I am gonna cram as much down me as possible to make me hungry next week. Just an easy way to get calories in.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Ditch the crisps and get a jar of peanut butter that will sort your calories out


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Calories? Have you tried spunk? (what am I saying? Of course you have  )


oh dear, you fell straight into that one .....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

.... and Jpay WTF are you doing getting up at 6am on a Sunday ??????


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Ditch the crisps and get a jar of peanut butter that will sort your calories out


I would do but I eat peanut butter during the week and can't stomach anymore, makes me gag if I eat it too much. Got some nuts though, might smash them.



Greshie said:


> .... and Jpay WTF are you doing getting up at 6am on a Sunday ??????


6am every day. I wake up at 5.30am but don't get out of bed till 6am. I train monday-thursday at 7am.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Calories? Have you tried spunk? (what am I saying? Of course you have  )


LMAO


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I will subscribe to this thread 

But I have to ask, do these foods actually satisfy you? They would not me! Big bowls of grains soaked in water and dairy kefir for me.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

This is very funny. I typed in 'oat medley bar' into google, to see what they are, and, what turns up but PJaychecks thread 

http://www.google.co.uk/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=oat+medley+bars&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=mnChTcX_I4eHhQeBubn1BA

Brilliant!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

So what's for 10am? Let me guess, walkers salt & vinegar?


----------



## rookie112 (Dec 14, 2010)

miggs said:


> So what's for 10am? Let me guess, walkers salt & vinegar?


I'm pretty sure cokc is on the menu for 10am..


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> WTF?? Why the crisps? Everything else can kind of be justified but the bag of crisps highlight just what sort of dirty s1ut you are...


I agree toby1, if you're going to eat crisps today or everyday then let it be these...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

10am: meal 3

1 bowl of cornflakes with suger and semi skimmed milk

1 warburtons thin with butter

1 muller rice

1 oat medley

1 bag of crisps

Managed 2 pints of milk now altogether with the cereal, will finish it off today, proabably get another few bowls out of my cornflakes that I bought especially aswell


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Great thread.

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> I would do but I eat peanut butter during the week and can't stomach anymore, makes me gag if I eat it too much. Got some nuts though, might smash them.
> 
> 6am every day. I wake up at 5.30am but don't get out of bed till 6am. I train monday-thursday at 7am.


This was me last night with salad, 2 tins sardines,1tin mackerel i only managed half of the fish and just couldnt eat anymore as it was maging me gag. I then said fcuk it and phoned a chinese and ate every bit of a chicken curry,chicken fried rice,1 chip, 1 portion noodles and it was great. Antone know why this is , i get this most days when im eating good food, just cant finish it at times thou if someone handed me dirt food then id eat every bit of it.

OP, how much protein do yoiu think you'll eat in all them meal's


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Toby1 said:


> That is disgusting! Be ashamed - very ashamed!


Yes I agree Toby it's pure filth and he needs sending to the dungeons.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

cultivator said:


> This was me last night with salad, 2 tins sardines,1tin mackerel i only managed half of the fish and just couldnt eat anymore as it was maging me gag. I then said fcuk it and phoned a chinese and ate every bit of a chicken curry,chicken fried rice,1 chip, 1 portion noodles and it was great. Antone know why this is , i get this most days when im eating good food, just cant finish it at times thou if someone handed me dirt food then id eat every bit of it.
> 
> OP, how much protein do yoiu think you'll eat in all them meal's


haha ain't that the truth! Junk food just seems to go down and down and down!!!

Ermm, let me check that out and i'll let you know.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

85g of protein so far Cultivator.


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Need more threads like these


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Siasix said:


> Need more threads like these


I agree! But I think most don't have the time or can't be bothered!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

There is now two pages for PJaychecks thread on google, so, does the mean every time oat medley bar is mentioned, another page gets added to google? Lets see, click on my link above for google.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> There is now two pages for PJaychecks thread on google, so, does the mean every time oat medley bar is mentioned, another page gets added to google? Lets see, click on my link above for google.


haha love it!!!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't think PJaychecks minds as long as he gets mentioned with the oat medley bars


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Gotta be the lamest cheat day ever. Oooooh i can eat whatever i want, lets push the boat out with some Warbuton thins! Lol. Cheat days should consist of at least a 3 McMuffin and pancakes & syrup brekkie from McD's, a tub of Haribo's, packs of oreos (there anabolic) & some Ben & Jerrys. At least mine did yesterday.

Shame on you!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Gotta be the lamest cheat day ever. Oooooh i can eat whatever i want, lets push the boat out with some Warbuton thins! Lol. Cheat days should consist of at least a 3 McMuffin and pancakes & syrup brekkie from McD's, a tub of Haribo's, packs of oreos (there anabolic) & some Ben & Jerrys. At least mine did yesterday.
> 
> Shame on you!!!


Let me get warmed up!!!

Nah I don't really like fast food places, pizza's my thing. I just really like thins!!!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Cheat days what are they ? Lol .

I wanna see some roast beef with loads of baked potatoes , yourkshire pudding with lashings of gravy with apple crumble and custard for pudding.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> Cheat days what are they ? Lol .
> 
> I wanna see some roast beef with loads of baked potatoes , yourkshire pudding with lashings of gravy with apple crumble and custard for pudding.


Now THAT sounds nice.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Gotta watch this...


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I am up for a cheat dinner today in the form of a nice roast dinner, the Toby might be getting a visit !


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Very tame so far. Step it up! :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Very tame so far. Step it up! :lol:


I'm trying i'm trying!

Appetite is so crap tbh!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If you don't eat a pizza soon I'm gonna have to eat one for you!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

This is not a cheat day lol, im sure i seen a protein bar in there somewhere...

Replace with a pizza or a terrs chocolate orange


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> If you don't eat a pizza soon I'm gonna have to eat one for you!!!


Don't worry folks, a pizza is on the cards! I have one in the fridge!!!!



Raptor said:


> This is not a cheat day lol, im sure i seen a protein bar in there somewhere...
> 
> Replace with a pizza or a terrs chocolate orange


haha i'm trying to get rid of these maximuscle crisp bars, I hate wasting food so don't want to throw them away. Theyre compeltly pointless nutrition wise, like no protien, barely and carbs or anything else, like 86 cals each lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Meal 4: 12pm

2 warburtons thins with butter

1 bowl of cornflakes with suger and semi skimmed milk

1 rolo ice cream pot

1 bag of crisps

1 crisp bar


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Tut tut tut, here's an example of a cheat 'meal' for a real man.

14" Meat feast Pizza with double meats, smothered in garlic butter and chillies -

With a box of 12 onion rings and a box of 6 spicy kfc style chicken wings










LOL 1 slice is 1/2 a plate!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Is it just me whos counting 4 bits of bread on the pics where theres 2 wrote down? and 2 bits where it says theres 1? :lol:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

And you've raised us a small pot of rolo ice cream? Step it up man, and cheat all my uncheated meal for me!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

stephy said:


> Is it just me whos counting 4 bits of bread on the pics where theres 2 wrote down? and 2 bits where it says theres 1? :lol:


lol! I was waiting for this! A warburton thin is like a bread bun, theres two sides to it, so one is actually two bit! So there!!!



Greenspin said:


> And you've raised us a small pot of rolo ice cream? Step it up man, and cheat all my uncheated meal for me!


Yeah! grrrr, I can't eat much more i'm dieing!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Im disappointed.

I went through this entire thread expecting some epic eating. And all i see is someone eating like an obese child.

Go to the shop, get some chips, some large steak, some cheesecakes (yes, plural) and whoof down 4000 cals in one sitting.

then rinse and repeat.

Then i shall give you some well earnt high fives. 

and whilst your at it...get some onion rings. and some battered mushrooms....and some ben n jerrys ice cream for between meal snacks....and then have a massive fook off BBQ for dinner. Full rack of ribs. Jack danials BBQ sauce. And full fat chilli sausages....

ok i need to eat...now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

12.15pm.

1 toffee crisp ice cream


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Im disappointed.
> 
> I went through this entire thread expecting some epic eating. And all i see is someone eating like an obese child.
> 
> ...


haha noooo, homemade all the way!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> 12.15pm.
> 
> 1 toffee crisp ice cream


More like it


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Im impressed mate. Home made walkers crisps and toffee crisp 

Come on buddy, step it up!! lol


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Well i feel great now, my cheat days are only one meal and it's normally chicken n rice at nandos or mixed grill at the Harvester! Seems i've got to up my game too!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha great thread I'm kinda hoping that things take off as the day kicks on though. A night time binge of something like a giant Meateor from Dominos, Garlic Pizza Bread, Chicken Kickers, Dominos Waffles and Cookies too!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

12.40pm










1 curry and rice


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice plate. Compliments the meal perfectly.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Another childs portion. You should see the meal im about to put back. Total Cals - 1800. Now thats real eating


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Nice plate. Compliments the meal perfectly.


Cheers. I love these plates aswell, got some smaller versions aswell, like side plates.



1Tonne said:


> Another childs portion. You should see the meal im about to put back. Total Cals - 1800. Now thats real eating


Lets see it then, all talk and no proof!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I think you need to start lying to us JP. How about that, um, 7 bowls of, um, fudge ice cream :whistling: .


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Picking the pace up now, - good lad.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I think you need to start lying to us JP. How about that, um, 7 bowls of, um, fudge ice cream :whistling: .


ohhh yeah! I forgot about them! Nahhh I'm posting pics of everything, unlike some who are all talk and no proof!



Siasix said:


> Picking the pace up now, - good lad.


Aye getting there! Just getting rid of things that i've been craving atm.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

LMAO, you eat like a baby!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

erm ... that curry and rice ? is that home made from scratch ?

at least it looks more interesting ... I was getting bored with seeing pics of walker crisp packets and warburton 'thins' (what's wrong with real bread??)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Try this,Outback Aussie Steakhouse cheese fries










Calories: 2710

Fat (g): 203

Saturated Fat (g): 25

Sugar: n/a

Sodium(mg): 6360

Washed down with:










Calories: 2600

Fat (g): 135

Saturated Fat (g): 59

Sugar (g): 263

Sodium (mg): 1700

GOD knows how Oreo get away with selling millions of them to kids in the USA


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow that's ****ing insane how can that even be legal?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Try this,Outback Aussie Steakhouse cheese fries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me feel full reading the nutritional info on al that!


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol reading that makes me feel better about my home made lasgna with a hand full of oven chips and a wholemeal roll on my cheat yesterday  o and 1/2 a bowl of ice cream lolz


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

You need some baccon


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont have a cheat day I just have a day off from eating so ****in much.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> I dont have a cheat day I just have a day off from eating so ****in much.


Me too !


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

My first meal on the day:

170 grilled chicken breast (grilled in coconut oil, cumin seeds, corriander): 255 kcal

20g EVOO: 180 kcal

60g LF cottage cheese: 48 kcal

150 Broccoli (dry weight): 38 kcal (apx.)

Chili flakes-cumin seeds-black pepper-lemon-low salt/sugar ketchup



Then:

50g oats (soaked in water and dairy kefir (probiotic bacteria): 175 kcals (apx.)

40g rolled rye mixed and prepared as above: 120 kcals (apx.)

Barley grass

Mixed spice

Looks like nasty bong water with barley grass in it, but I like it 



Then:

30g Total protein (unflavored): 104 kcal (apx.)

FYI (<--- very camp, must stop using  ) Started intermittent fast yesterday!

Edit: Total 920 + kcals


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> My first meal on the day:
> 
> Then:
> 
> ...


This looks totally and utterly disgusting .... !


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Greshie said:


> This looks totally and utterly disgusting .... !


And yet, I love it all!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> And yet, I love it all!


Strange boy! I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that it tastes nicer than it looks .....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Strange boy! I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that it tastes nicer than it looks .....


I won't!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

1.55pm










1 smarties ice cream pot

1 muller rice

1 oat medley bar


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

This is hilarious! how many cals u aiming for? must of been **** funny buying all this, the trolley would of looked mad to someone who didnt know about cheat days etc, some massive buff guy with a trolley full of icecream and sweets! you'' have a load of people buying the same to get ripped and ending up 50st!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

The bong water is an acquired taste. The kefir digests lots of the texture, and is fizzy (the dairy type if weird when fizzy) and sour. Water one is mildly (under 1%) alcoholic. And to top it of, barley grass is surprisingly sweet (and it also tastes like pond water!). But i honestly like it, so...... also good man.


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Have you got shares in Nestle?!?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> The bong water is an acquired taste. The kefir digests lots of the texture, and is fizzy (the dairy type if weird when fizzy) and sour. Water one is mildly (under 1%) alcoholic. And to top it of, barley grass is surprisingly sweet (and it also tastes like pond water!). But i honestly like it, so...... also good man.


You are really not selling it .... it sounds even more disgusting now!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JP's thread on the junk food he eats, on a bodybuilding (and other.) forum has caused a spike in interest to the degree of 6 new pages. Hmmm, maybe he is a wizard (or a junk food market leader). Walkers crisps, is that you?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> The bong water is an acquired taste. The kefir digests lots of the texture, and is fizzy (the dairy type if weird when fizzy) and sour. Water one is mildly (under 1%) alcoholic. And to top it of, barley grass is surprisingly sweet (and it also tastes like pond water!). But i honestly like it, so...... also good man.


So bong water. Fizzy dairy digestive kefir. Alcoholic water. And some grass.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> So bong water. Fizzy dairy digestive kefir. Alcoholic water. And some grass.


I need to stop talking about it in that context before it puts me off too


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm going to unsubscribe. This is a bigger disappointment then me in bed. My baby sister eats more than this! If I don't see this pizza soon, I will....well, I don't know what I'll do. Wait a bit longer for it I guess.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> I'm going to unsubscribe. This is a bigger disappointment then me in bed. My baby sister eats more than this! If I don't see this pizza soon, I will....well, I don't know what I'll do. Wait a bit longer for it I guess.


truly lolled at this post!

I'm gonna have the pizza about 7pm. I'm just fcuking stuffed.

If you add it all up theres some serious calories here. Quality not quanity.


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

was expecting some good food porn in here, not great tbh, but i got to agree with muller rice, they are the dogs.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

4pm

1 galaxy bar


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

It should be - quality AND quantity


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Try this,Outback Aussie Steakhouse cheese fries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cardiac arrest in 5....4.....3.....2.....

:lol:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Did u get those oat medley bar in bulk?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> 4pm
> 
> 1 galaxy bar


Finally, a win! Double win if you swapped it for cookie crumble though.

I'll tune in at 7pm for the pizza. It better be a nice one! Don't ruin the surprise of what flavour it is though, i like suspense.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> This is hilarious! how many cals u aiming for? must of been **** funny buying all this, the trolley would of looked mad to someone who didnt know about cheat days etc, some massive buff guy with a trolley full of icecream and sweets! you'' have a load of people buying the same to get ripped and ending up 50st!


Not aiming for a certain amount of cals, when I was bigger I would make sure I hit 10,000, but can't do it anymore, i'm a little girl now.



ashers said:


> was expecting some good food porn in here, not great tbh, but i got to agree with muller rice, they are the dogs.


yeah still got one left, gonna hit that today. The calories are all there.



Fullhouse said:


> Did u get those oat medley bar in bulk?


nooo, but they freakin' rock!



engllishboy said:


> Finally, a win! Double win if you swapped it for cookie crumble though.
> 
> I'll tune in at 7pm for the pizza. It better be a nice one! Don't ruin the surprise of what flavour it is though, i like suspense.


Was gonna get that one but i'm not keen. This one is awesome. Aye, looking forward to the pizza. I'll keep you in suspence!


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

galaxy nomnomnom


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I've not tried the new galaxy bars, saying that I have not tasted a bar in the last 3+ years, so..........?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I've not tried the new galaxy bars, saying that I have not tasted a bar in the last 3+ years, so..........?


Freaking gorgeuos! over 600 cals too!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Not keen on Galaxy at all ... I prefer dark chocolate


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Got to be a 14" pizza later, with chicken on the side.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Not keen on Galaxy at all ... I prefer dark chocolate


You like the dark chocolate do ya, ay Greshie  I must say, I did wonder.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Siasix said:


> Got to be a 14" pizza later, with chicken on the side.


I'll let you in on a secet, its 16"


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> You like the dark chocolate do ya, ay Greshie  I must say, I did wonder.


 :laugh: You are falling too much under Jpay's influence .... be careful ... you'll know where it will end ....... !!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I'll let you in on a secet, its 16"


hopefully its a meat feast, gotta get that protein :thumbup1:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> :laugh: You are falling too much under Jpay's influence .... be careful ... you'll know where it will end ....... !!!


It'll end up in Greshi's lair.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

paul81 said:


> hopefully its a meat feast, gotta get that protein :thumbup1:


haha good guess! It certainly is!!!


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I'll let you in on a secet, its 16"


...but what about the pizza?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Siasix said:


> ...but what about the pizza?


REPS!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Siasix said:


> Got to be a 14" pizza later, with chicken on the side.


I'm sure Jpay will be having a bit of Chicken on the side ... he's that kinda guy ...... :devil2:

Mind you dare I mention I'm having a Chicken Pot Roast tonight ... make of that what you will !


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Mind you dare I mention I'm having a Chicken Pot Roast tonight ... make of that what you will !


so...many...comments....brain...overflowing..........ARGHHH!!!!...the possabilities are endless.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> It'll end up in Greshi's lair.


 :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> so...many...comments....brain...overflowing..........ARGHHH!!!!...the possabilities are endless.


My Goodness ... for once Jpay is lost for words ........* RESULT *!!!!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Haha, you blatantly went to Tesco for the 'buy 1 get 2 free' on the potz http://www.tesco.com/groceries/SpecialOffers/SpecialOfferDetail/Default.aspx?promoId=A10108786

Cant blame ya, i was tempted, great offer.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Haha, you blatantly went to Tesco for the 'buy 1 get 2 free' on the potz http://www.tesco.com/groceries/SpecialOffers/SpecialOfferDetail/Default.aspx?promoId=A10108786
> 
> Cant blame ya, i was tempted, great offer.


damn right I did, good spot!

I actually bought 6


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

have you puked yet


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> have you puked yet


 I feel like puking on this thread


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

6pm

2 warburtons thins with butter

1 muller rice

1 bag of crisps

1 refreshers ice lolly


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> haha good guess! It certainly is!!!


Goddammit! 90 more minutes to keep it secret! You know I like suspense!! Fvck you. I'm out of here now. I'm going to sulk in my masturbatorium. Although slightly redeemed with the refreshers lolly :lol:


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Appetiser for the pizza; great idea!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I feel like puking on this thread


i felt like puking wen i saw that bowl of slop u ate earlier =p


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> i felt like puking wen i saw that bowl of slop u ate earlier =p


That bowl of slop was my puke earlier!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I think Jpay is sponsored by Walkers and Warburtons ... ... that's the umpteenth packet of crisps and 'thins' he's eaten today ... God knows what his sodium intake has been..

and what the hell is a refreshers ice lolly ? ... sounds very feeble


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Goddammit! 90 more minutes to keep it secret! You know I like suspense!! Fvck you. I'm out of here now. I'm going to sulk in my masturbatorium. Although slightly redeemed with the refreshers lolly :lol:


Classic


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I think Jpay is sponsored by Walkers and Warburtons ... ... that's the umpteenth packet of crisps and 'thins' he's eaten today ... God knows what his sodium intake has been..
> 
> and what the hell is a refreshers ice lolly ? ... sounds very feeble


It does not count, Im sure it says natural colors or flavors!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Refresher lolly definitely a step in the right direction. What would keep me going till the pizza arrives would be a handfull of Swizzels Double Lollies. Mmmm, pure sugar perfection


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Meal 2:

Tin tuna in spring water - 140 kcals

100g pepper - 20 kcal apx.

13 EVOO - 115 kcal apx.

10g pecan nuts - 60 kcals apx.

150g broccoli (dry weight) 50 kcal apx.

chili flakes-cumin seeds-lemon juice-vinegar-low salt/sugar ketchup



Total 385 kcal +

Edit: In my man sized bowl!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Meal 2:
> 
> Tin tuna in spring water - 140 kcals
> 
> ...


That looks more tasty .... better than walkers crisps and warburtons whatsits.....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> That looks more tasty .... better than walkers crisps and warburtons whatsits.....


How is that better, his meals look like when I take a dump on Padioli's chest.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> How is that better, his meals look like when I take a dump on Padioli's chest.


The guy who delivered it said it was from a very special source!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

does it not get boring eating the same thing all day?

To sum up this diet; breakfast with added crisps and icecream :lol:

I wanted to see full fry up, burgers, chips, pizza, ham etc not snacks lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> How is that better, his meals look like when I take a dump on Padioli's chest.


If that's the case you should chew your food more thoroughly


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

All these food pics are making me hungry .... I wish my chicken would hurry up .....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> does it not get boring eating the same thing all day?
> 
> To sum up this diet; breakfast with added crisps and icecream :lol:
> 
> I wanted to see full fry up, burgers, chips, pizza, ham etc not snacks lol


Well I eat very strict throughout the week. I mean the same 6 meals in the same order, monday - saturday.

So I get used to a regimine. I buy things I crave and eat them on the weekend. And again my appetite has been down so I'm trying to get in empty calories to ramp hunger.

So its just stuff i've craved tbh.

Got a pizza comeing up next.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Well I eat very strict throughout the week. I mean the same 6 meals in the same order, monday - saturday.
> 
> So I get used to a regimine. I buy things I crave and eat them on the weekend. And again my appetite has been down so I'm trying to get in empty calories to ramp hunger.
> 
> ...


Fair

I know what you are saying but.. do you eat the same meal 6 times a day? Borderline rice cake and fish guy lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Fair
> 
> I know what you are saying but.. do you eat the same meal 6 times a day? Borderline rice cake and fish guy lol


ahh right no no no, I have the same meal 3 times a day, but not 6.

So 3 meals are the same and 3 meals are different.


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

I think JPaycheck has done a great job today; he is strict during the week; he deserves his time to shine; now go get that pizza man!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i just had a big plate of grilled chicken with potatoes wedges and lashings n lashings of heinz tomato sauce


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Siasix said:


> I think JPaycheck has done a great job today; he is strict during the week; he deserves his time to shine; now go get that pizza man!


Just turned the oven on to warm!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> ahh right no no no, I have the same meal 3 times a day, but not 6.
> 
> So 3 meals are the same and 3 meals are different.


Smoke and a pancake?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Smoke and a pancake?


ofcourse.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Got a pizza comeing up next.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Smoke and a pancake?


cigar and a waffle


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Where is the pizza, you should be eating at the times you have set lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Where is the pizza, you should be eating at the times you have set lol


haha its in!!!

I'de be fuming if this was a weekday and I wasn't eating on time!


----------



## Tatlock (Oct 1, 2009)

Raptor said:


> This is not a cheat day lol, im sure i seen a protein bar in there somewhere...
> 
> Replace with a pizza or a terrs chocolate orange


Raptor you profile pics are killing me....Lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Pizza is 4 mins late!!!!!!!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Wouldn't take you to be delivering pizzas for a living, if my pizza was this late I'd be ready to pull your head off lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

He's such a tease ... he's probaly eating it before uploading the pic ... or will upload a pic of an empty plate .....


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

JPaycheck; i hope those 3 other ice cream tubs you got are for dessert!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Greshie said:


> He's such a tease ... he's probaly eating it before uploading the pic ... or will upload a pic of an empty plate .....


Or searching the internet for a pic of a pizza (he is really having chicken and brown rice)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Bad news, camera wont work, just says card not initialized!

Sowwwyyy guys! I'll post the emply plate later though if i can get it working


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Bad news, camera wont work, just says card not initialized!
> 
> Sowwwyyy guys! I'll post the emply plate later though if i can get it working


I feel betrayed


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

wtf kind of excuse for a cheat meal is that!? get a couple big macs into ya!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've waited ten hours for this pizza. Ten hours. Start knocking on your neighbours doors. Someone must have a camera. Be quick, I'm starting to lose it. . . .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Take the card out and put it back in again......

I bet there wasn't a pizza ... I bet it was another packet of crisps, muller rice , warburton thins and an oat bar...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I was expecting something like this


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just love snacks like this


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Isn't it funny how Jpay has suddenly gone very quiet ............


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ive not seen one fu**ing Jammie Wagon wheel yet you pussy !!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Bad news, camera wont work, just says card not initialized!
> 
> Sowwwyyy guys! I'll post the emply plate later though if i can get it working


typical [email protected] teaser ... leads everyone up the garden path .........


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe he has choked on his pizza


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Maybe he has choked on his pizza


...as long as it isnt his chicken.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Siasix said:


> ...as long as it isnt his chicken.


yeah ... he's probably giving that a good gobble at the moment ....


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Maybe we made him so excited about it, that he went all american pie on it, but now he is ashamed like when you having a [email protected] over porn


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

fcuk tryin to sort a camera when theres a piping hot pizza infront of u.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Maybe we made him so excited about it, that he went all american pie on it, but now he is ashamed like when you having a [email protected] over porn


You get ashamed when you have a tommy over porn? :lol:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Try this,Outback Aussie Steakhouse cheese fries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why the the USA is the most obese nation :')


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Cheese on warburton is probobly his pizza


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

With a topping of crumbled medley bars :')


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

You barstewards, lol, ive just entered this thread with the  ......munchies...... 

I feel betrayed, that you didnt offer to share some pizza with me......

Mmmm strawberry milkshake :tongue:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

that oreo shakes got me licking the screen


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I've just come back to catch up and no fking pizza..... A new Dominos opened here a month or so ago and they gave out loads of vouchers.

I've got a 50% off one left with a couple weeks left so the more you spend the more you save and after this letdown I need to see pizza!!!


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Meal 2 needs more penis and man fat for the calories


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> fcuk tryin to sort a camera when theres a piping hot pizza infront of u.


haha my thoughts exactly!!



Cabin.Fever. said:


> Meal 2 needs more penis and man fat for the calories


Ahh bear, where have you bean!?!?!

SORRY guys, I tried to sort out camera but it wasn't having any of it! Tried taking out card and putting it back in but no avail!

Thats the last think I ate anyway, nearly threw up, it was massive, every bite tasted like a mouthfull of salt, so its wasn't very good tbh. Theres was a hell of alot of it though, had to leave the crusts.

Sorry for the anti-climax....to make up for it, I have decided to run a log in the progress sections. Going to be posting pics of meals, posting videos of training and other bits and bobs. Hopefully you might join me when I set that up.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Thats the last think I ate anyway, nearly threw up, it was massive, every bite tasted like a mouthfull of salt, so its wasn't very good tbh. Theres was a hell of alot of it though, had to leave the crusts.typical.


There is a God after all .......



JPaycheck said:


> Sorry for the anti-climax....to make up for it, I have decided to run a log in the progress sections. Going to be posting pics of meals, posting videos of training and other bits and bobs. Hopefully you might join me when I set that up.


Should be an interesting read ... seriously .... as long as you can get the video camera to work that is .... !


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

last meal at 7pm?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> last meal at 7pm?


I was up at 6am, and all this junk food has tired me out.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

LOL @ this thread still going, and its now responsible for me cheating too, I have just got back from the Toby carvery - sh!t me thats gone up in price; but I still had my monies worth and probably yours too


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll subscribe if you start one! I think I need to unsubscribe from this one though!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

sooooooooooo............epic cheat meal fail.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep ... he led us all up the garden path and then vanished like the Cheshire Cat


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> haha my thoughts exactly!!
> 
> Ahh bear, where have you bean!?!?!
> 
> ...


Bollocks to subbing to that journal, you can't even cheat properly! Okay you twisted my arm, I'll subscribe, just for the amount of likes you gave me.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ha all this discussion about cheating takes me back to last year. Went Baskin and Robins and ordered a 780 gram tub of Rum and Raisin, Rocky Road and Pistachio Almond the guy over the counter was like "so how many spoons would you like" and i replied "just one".


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Bollocks to subbing to that journal, you can't even cheat properly! Okay you twisted my arm, I'll subscribe, just for the amount of likes you gave me.


You're easy bought fella


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Not impressed with the cheat day buddy, just looks like you ate chunk chunk chunk

Despite having cheat days, I at least eat proper food as well.

Hope you enjoyed it tho!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

what a boring ass cheat day

its like the bodybuilder saying fish and a rice cake but instead its warburtons and a packet of crisps...followed by...errrr....warburtons and crisps

the title of the thread needs to be changed lol.

Hang your head in shame!!

i'll post my cheat day after my show, blow this mother fcker out of the water for sure lol


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> what a boring ass cheat day
> 
> its like the bodybuilder saying fish and a rice cake but instead its warburtons and a packet of crisps...followed by...errrr....warburtons and crisps
> 
> ...


Please do. I can imagine you eat his cheat day as an AM meal.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Makes my cheat look tame TBH all the same - half a 14" pizza and syrup sponge and custard. Looks like i'm not eating enough!?

Still come the 26th June Muscletalk comp, we'll see


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Makes my cheat look tame TBH all the same - half a 14" pizza and syrup sponge and custard. Looks like i'm not eating enough!?
> 
> Still come the 26th June Muscletalk comp, we'll see


It makes my normal day look tame, I think a maximuscle bar was his only protein.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Why have a PLANNED cheat day why not just eat a bit of unhealthy foods whne you want,unless you do it because you want these foods all the time.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

scouse2010 said:


> Why have a PLANNED cheat day why not just eat a bit of unhealthy foods whne you want,unless you do it because you want these foods all the time.


Because you are cutting and need the leptin release to help you metabolism keep ticking over, once or so a week is plenty to convince the body it isn't starving. Thats why I have my cheat meals. Also when bulking, its to keep the majority of you week clean to help growth of muscle and not fat.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Jay Cutler doesn't have cheat meals in his diet.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Whooaaaa this has kicked off.

I think some are having trouble understanding the point of this thread so let me explain. I hadn't planned on some sort of crazy balls to the wall cheat. My definition of a cheat day is "Eat the foods I want to eat", I don't plan on eating a ton or eating nothing, I just set aside things throughout the week that I want and eat it on a sunday. Sorry if people expected something elaborate, thats not the aim.

That aside, Incredible Bulk I would LOVE to see you post a cheat day, if you could I'm sure it would be a great thread, so please do!

To answer a few questions or comments made.

1) FULLHOUSE - The Maximuscle bars are not protein bars. They contain all types of macros, I just wanted to get rid of them. Also, I have no intention of getting protein in on cheat days. Personally I know that I will get it from other foods, and lacking protein one day a week will make no difference with other macros being high. That being said my protein intake was actually fairly high, in my first 3/4 meals I hit 85grams, Cultivator asked, so checked. Meaning that with the rest of the meals and a meat feast pizza, protein was more than adequate. Remember, protein isn't the be all and end all of weightlifting.

2) SCOUSE2010 - Mentally I need to eat very well during the week, weightlifting is as much a mental game as anything else, and if I eat junk during the week, it affects me and everything else. Meaning I set aside a specific day where I don't have to worry about cals or macros or meal times or anything, I can live a normal life. Also see Papa Laz' post.

3) LITTLE CHRIS - Who knows what Jay Cutler eats, according to him he doesn't even take steroids. When someone looks like he does and denies taking steroids, would you really believe he doesn't have cheat meals? Me neither.

Hope thats helped a little guys.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ahhhh ok so its not a cheat day but an "eat what you want day?"

I get this. Sometimes i think "i could murder a diet coke and a kit kat chunky." I wont have it though, i'll keep it in my mind for a cheat day.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

kit kat chunky :drool: my fav


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

This is looking good today its 10:30 and not a crisp packet in sight


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh my god!! your making me feel really bad for my cheat days/refeed!!!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Jay Cutler doesn't have cheat meals in his diet.


That simply is not true- look in his recent training vids he has a daily meal of 4 burgers and fries or almost daily


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

laurie g said:


> That simply is not true- look in his recent training vids he has a daily meal of 4 burgers and fries or almost daily


lol, yeah, i think i saw a vid of him at white castle before.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, its Sunday again! Cheat day.

Once again, crap week of eating, didn't eat nearly enough, especially friday; saturday and sunday. So going to have another dirty cheat day. I must force the calories in me today, need to start craving the crap and have some appetite.

Normally get up at 6am but due to concussion I have been out of sync and sleeping more.

Not gonna have meals every 2 hours this time, just gonna eat and eat and eat.

Pictures on the way.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

here we go  lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

684 cals


----------



## RimRoD (Apr 13, 2011)

are you on a ckd type thing then?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fcuk me, ill only be interested in this thread when it says 'what does a cheat day look lke for JPayCheck' and theres a picture of s girl who is'nt your wife


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm dieting, but not CKD, just the usual diet really. Lower the carbs, increase the protein and fat. Problem I have is that I drop weight to quickly if i'm not carefull.


----------



## RimRoD (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## RimRoD (Apr 13, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I'm dieting, but not CKD, just the usual diet really. Lower the carbs, increase the protein and fat. Problem I have is that I drop weight to quickly if i'm not carefull.


sound good luck 

spam above ^^1


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

This is the only thread on diet that will make it into the adult lounge isn't it!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What purpose do these have?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> What purpose do these have?


Sorry if i'm jumping in on this but are you asking me?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

1410 cals


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

thats more like it  real cheating


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Is this all you've had so far ? One pot of yoghurt ? you are slipping a bit compared with last week aren't you? by this time we'd suffered ... I mean looked at ... at least two pics of empty Muller Rice tubs and Warburton thins and those protein bar thingys .....

Just see your scones and Jam ... I take it all back .... I jumped the gun .... sowry


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> thats more like it  real cheating


I'm really really trying today!!!

I wanna hit like 10,000 cals.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Is this all you've had so far ? One pot of yoghurt ? you are slipping a bit compared with last week aren't you? by this time we'd suffered ... I mean looked at ... at least two pics of empty Muller Rice tubs and Warburton thins and those protein bar thingys .....


rofl, only been up 25-30 mins lol


----------



## RimRoD (Apr 13, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I wanna hit like 10,000 cals.


Mc Donalds now!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You should be having clotted cream with those scones .... and is that real butter or some sort of hybrid spread [email protected] ? ... I'm always suspicious of 'butter' that comes in tubs!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> You should be having clotted cream with those scones .... and is that real butter or some sort of hybrid spread [email protected] ? ... I'm always suspicious of 'butter' that come sin tubs!


its a reduced fat blend butter. So unfortunatly no! I do prefer real butter, but its too hard to spread.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> its a reduced fat blend butter. So unfortunatly no! I do prefer real butter, but its too hard to spread.


You don't have to keep real butter in the fridge you know (except perhaps in the hottest weather) ... mine sits on the worktop in a butter dish...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Sorry if i'm jumping in on this but are you asking me?


Yes. Not dieting for a show or anything so struggle to understand wy you need this all day?

Why not just have normal diet and then a few treats throughout the week when fancy them?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> You don't have to keep real butter in the fridge you know (except perhaps in the hottest weather) ... mine sits on the worktop in a butter dish...


hmmmm top tip!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Yes. Not dieting for a show or anything so struggle to understand wy you need this all day?
> 
> Why not just have normal diet and then a few treats throughout the week when fancy them?


Basically, it works for me. I feel one should try to find a place where you can have some fun aswell as acheive each little goal.

Answered that previously. Go back a few pages.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

What do you thoink are the reasons you not able to eat properly during the week ...?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

this might not be relevant, but i just ate a mars bar and i feel like death


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Basically, it works for me. I feel one should try to find a place where you can have some fun aswell as acheive each little goal.
> 
> Answered that previously. Go back a few pages.


Works for you in what sense?

Adding lean tissue and lifts going up or just makes you feel good? An emotional crutch perhaps?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> What do you thoink are the reasons you not able to eat properly during the week ...?


Sorry Gresh, how do you mean. Still got concussion so not alots going in.



barsnack said:


> this might not be relevant, but i just ate a mars bar and i feel like death


LOLZ


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

This time of the week already  Well this thread is still subscribed from before.

Ok, I did like the look of the yogurt. Made me want one in place of my bong water


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Works for you in what sense?
> 
> Adding lean tissue and lifts going up or just makes you feel good? An emotional crutch perhaps?


Lean tissue and lifts going up. Certainly makes me feel good aswell. Its just nice to have a day where you can do what you want.

Like I mentioned in the other main thread i'm involved in, I'm a 'generalist', so I refuse to believe all the things you read until i've seen real world application.

I don't eat 6 meals a day because its said to be the best way, I don't inject every week or twice a week because its supposed to be the way its done. I try things out and find my favourite, then I do that.

As you will know yourself, theres far too much gospel out there to siphen through. After all, who knows your own body better than yourself?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Sorry Gresh, how do you mean. Still got concussion so not alots going in.


Little change there then ... :whistling:

You said you didn't eat nearly enough during the week last week ... & I was wondering why ? (Concussion not withstanding)


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> This time of the week already  Well this thread is still subscribed from before.
> 
> Ok, I did like the look of the yogurt. Made me want one in place of my bong water


Yes I like greek yoghurt mixed with honey too .... nice with some fresh fruit ....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Little change there then ... :whistling:
> 
> You said you didn't eat nearly enough during the week last week ... & I was wondering why ? (Concussion not withstanding)


haha ok I'm with ya now.

Just a terrible appetite. Not really been in the right place. Once I start to miss a few meals it always affects my hunger the following week. Eventually i miss more meals and have no appetite. Peaks and troughs ey, this is a trough.

I'll be back after today.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Yes I like greek yoghurt mixed with honey too .... nice with some fresh fruit ....


yeah i've got another one, but not got any decent fruit. If I mix yogurt and fruit and like to have strawberries and bluberries and banana. But only got the banana.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Oooooo xiting didn't know there was a round 2... Baby sitting today so I will be keeping an eye..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

miggs said:


> Oooooo xiting didn't know there was a round 2... Baby sitting today so I will be keeping an eye..


Aye version 2.0! Gona try and have a decent one this wekk haha


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> yeah i've got another one, but not got any decent fruit. If I mix yogurt and fruit and like to have strawberries and bluberries and banana. But only got the banana.


raspberries do it for me ... though like blueberries and strawberries ... and bananas ... in fact any fruit when I come to think of it ......


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

10,000 calories?!? is that all; best thread ever is this; get those pictures up and get eating!?! enjoy your day eating; i will be watching/salivating.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I fear the potential popularity of this thread, and the length of time it could live. You are setting up your next years being obliged and criticized about the junk food you eat. 

Edit: Im thinking sticky!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I fear the potential popularity of this thread, and the length of time it could live. You are setting up your next years being obliged and criticized about the junk food you eat.
> 
> Edit: Im thinking sticky!


haha I know what you mean. I actually welcome it. The more people who start to find what works for them, rather than just going with what people say works, or going with the gospel the better.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

520


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

What's in the drink?

Can you also do a running total of calories plz .....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> What's in the drink?
> 
> Can you also do a running total of calories plz .....


yep will do.

The drink is apple juice!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

total cals so far:

2614


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

You can easily do 20,000 calories today!?! and you need to make sure your camera doesnt get bloated from all the food!?! this thread is amazing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Siasix said:


> You can easily do 20,000 calories today!?! and you need to make sure your camera doesnt get bloated from all the food!?! this thread is amazing.


haha I could, but I really wouldn't want to lol!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I made 10-12,000 cals as my record about 1 year ago.

That was fantastic for me, I literally and honestly believe, the more I eat on a cheat day, the better.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

oh and how did you manage to get 4 cherries in your bowl of tinned fruit? ... did you dig round the tin to fish them all out or something? in fact come to that how did you manage to get 4 cherries in your tin of fruit in the first place ! ?

Are you also counting the carbs and protein in all of this or is it just a calorie fix you are after ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> oh and how did you manage to get 4 cherries in your bowl of tinned fruit? ... did you dig round the tin to fish them all out or something? in fact come to that how did you manage to get 4 cherries in your tin of fruit in the first place ! ?
> 
> Are you also counting the carbs and protein in all of this or is it just a calorie fix you are after ?


haha ermmm they were in there already. I buy a fruit cocktail that only contains cherries, pinapple, pear and peach. I used the whole tine and thats just what was in there, you normally get 4 in there.

Not counting carbs and fat, but I have before and it will be low protien, high carb and high fat.

I say low protein, but with the amount of calories it will still be pretty high.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Now this is a real man's breakfast...well it's my second breakfast... Old school


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

533

total so far: 3156 cals


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

He's back!?! with his shares in Walkers; Warburtons and Nestle!?!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I've noticed my whittards plates arn't as nice as they once was


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

This is tame! Ur meals are a mouthfull for me..


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

miggs said:


> Now this is a real man's breakfast...well it's my second breakfast... Old school
> 
> View attachment 56791


Showing this picture is a bit like JPaycheck getting out his manhood, then Miggs getting out his bigger manhood. Only in this case JPaycheck can overcome this, unlike the example where one has to make do!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

220

total cals: 3376


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Showing this picture is a bit like JPaycheck getting out his manhood, then Miggs getting out his bigger manhood. Only in this case JPaycheck can overcome this, unlike the example where one has to make do!


Im just kidding JPaycheck, we both know, I know, you are burdened to hang like an elephant


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm gonna boycott this thread unless we get a promise that you will eat properly and not leave us hanging with the promise of pizza and we didn't even see the box.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Im just kidding JPaycheck, we both know, I know, you are burdened to hang like an elephant


well not to brag but I do alright.

Not sure what to eat next.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> 220
> 
> total cals: 3376


For the look of this you maybe dehydrated mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> I'm gonna boycott this thread unless we get a promise that you will eat properly and not leave us hanging with the promise of pizza and we didn't even see the box.


yeah fixed my camera, lost all my pics though.

Got pizza and pie for later.

Got quite alot in today.

But be aware, I don't eat the all out junk food some do on a cheat day.

I'm just going for cals.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> For the look of this you maybe dehydrated mate


reps. I was waiting for that


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> yeah fixed my camera, lost all my pics though.
> 
> Got pizza and pie for later.
> 
> ...


Same for me!?! i eat what i want but that doesnt mean it has to be crap; i eat very high calories but just eat what i want; if it is ice cream i eat it; if it is chicken or steak; i eat it.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Siasix said:


> He's back!?! with his shares in Walkers; Warburtons and Nestle!?!


I didn't think it would take long before Walkers & Warburtons appeared


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> yeah fixed my camera, lost all my pics though.
> 
> Got pizza and pie for later.
> 
> ...


Just how it should be, in for today


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> yeah fixed my camera, lost all my pics though.
> 
> Got pizza and *pie for later.*
> 
> ...


have you notified your mrs of this...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Siasix said:


> have you notified your mrs of this...


ahaha! While she sleep! While she sleeps my friend.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

miggs said:


> Now this is a real man's breakfast...well it's my second breakfast... Old school
> 
> View attachment 56791


This is some real life epicness right here


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Raptor said:


> This is some real life epicness right here


Heart attack on a plate


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

miggs said:


> Now this is a real man's breakfast...well it's my second breakfast... Old school
> 
> View attachment 56791


my cholesterol shot up just looking at that picture......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

410 cals

total: 3786


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

what... no carvery today????

its a sunday, its roast dinner day!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

paul81 said:


> what... no carvery today????
> 
> its a sunday, its roast dinner day!!!!


ahh not for me. I love cooking, but sunday is my day I don't really do any cooking.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Are you just moving that curry round and taking pics of it your like a tourist, we'll be getting pics of curry and rice at the town hall too.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

haha no, just the two of them. Tasty as!

Just had a massive dump. Really big, heavy and dark.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> haha no, just the two of them. Tasty as!
> 
> Just had a massive dump. Really big, heavy and dark.


No pics? lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> No pics? lol


considered it, but couldn't work out the calories.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

miggs said:


> Now this is a real man's breakfast...well it's my second breakfast... Old school
> 
> View attachment 56791


out comes the walkers again


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> out comes the walkers again


may have to bring out the fat mess series to bump up calories.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Oops that was MuscleTalk actually.

They were fun.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> haha no, just the two of them. Tasty as!
> 
> Just had a massive dump. Really big, heavy and dark.


That is more information than we needed to know I think !


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> That is more information than we needed to know I think !


Well it was on your chest so I thought I'de let others know.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> ahh not for me. I love cooking, but sunday is my day I don't really do any cooking.


Those of us who have seen inside his fridge and freezer know there is precious little in there to cook with .......


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Well it was on your chest so I thought I'de let others know.


hmmm .... in your dreams possibly :scared:


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Feck it on sunday.. TODAY!! YAY!! I will eat/drink crisps chocolate,biscuits,beans and sausages on toast,coffee,tea,breaded chicken+cheese,pepsi max's,maybe a roast depends if i can be ****d to cook one! Maybe a mc d;s. Just about anything i can get down as junk really!

Bring it on pal!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Beasted said:


> Feck it on sunday.. TODAY!! YAY!! I will eat/drink crisps chocolate,biscuits,beans and sausages on toast,coffee,tea,breaded chicken+cheese,pepsi max's,maybe a roast depends if i can be ****d to cook one! Maybe a mc d;s. Just about anything i can get down as junk really!
> 
> Bring it on pal!


Welcome! And enjoy it!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Yessssssssssssss I was gonna go out and do all day in the pub watching football. I think instead I'll stay home and follow this, deffo more entertaining than Liverpool v ****nal and I won't feel like sh1t in the gym tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Yessssssssssssss I was gonna go out and do all day in the pub watching football. I think instead I'll stay home and follow this, deffo more entertaining than Liverpool v ****nal and I won't feel like sh1t in the gym tomorrow :laugh:


rofl!

Next meal is on the way, its in the oven now.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

oooh the suspense is killing us  lol


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Go all out buddy eat everything in sight! LOL. Its junk day for a reason!

With a strict 6 day diet program you need to let go once in a while like myslef or your go crazzzzzzzy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> oooh the suspense is killing us  lol


haha I've been meaning to ask. Do you compete or have you pasted your head on someone elses body in your avi! It always makes me lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i competed last year and 2008 mate but had like 7coats on body and about 3 on face  lol you're not the only one thats said that!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

This cooking is taking rather a while isn't it... ??


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Greshie said:


> This cooking is taking rather a while isn't it... ??


thats because he's lol'ing at my head...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> thats because he's lol'ing at my head...


haha, I thought you have photoshopped your head on someone elses body lol!!! Gonna compete again?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

awww mini potaoto waffles with spagetti and sausage

cals 874

Total: 4660 cals


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmmmm looks lovely mate!


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

excellent effort; looks nice apart from the beans!?!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> awww mini potaoto waffles with spagetti and sausage
> 
> cals 874
> 
> Total: 4660 cals


Where are the mandatory walkers


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

don't think i've had that since the days of paper rounds and blue peter!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Does look surprisingly nice actually ...

ah well I can go back to cutting my hedge now the suspense of the 'What is in Jpay's oven' has been answered .....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Where are the mandatory walkers


ahhh still got some! But saving them bad boys. Atleast no warburton thins or muller rices...



OJay said:


> don't think i've had that since the days of paper rounds and blue peter!


haha my thoughts exactly buddy. Saw the tin the other day and brought back some right memories.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> awww mini potaoto waffles with spagetti and sausage
> 
> cals 874
> 
> Total: 4660 cals


That is such a funny meal :lol: Rep's you big silly.

I used to love this....................

When I was 8


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I can't rep you again apparently. Your rep will be with you in 1-4 weeks. And we apologies for this delay! Please except the 'like as compensation!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed he doesn't appear to have washed his plate between the curry and the sausages and spaghetti ... seems by the end of the day he'll be able to have another meal off the encrusted remains of the previous ones .... ...


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

the biggest let down is its not smothered in ketchup or brown sauce!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Has anyone else noticed he doesn't appear to have washed his plate between the curry and the sausages and spaghetti ... seems by the end of the day he'll be able to have another meal off the encrusted remains of the previous ones .... ...


Well spotted!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

OJay said:


> the biggest let down is its not smothered in ketchup or brown sauce!


Perhaps we should have a poll :- Ketchup or Brown Sauce...

On this occasion I vote Ketchup ....


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Perhaps we should have a poll :- Ketchup or Brown Sauce...
> 
> On this occasion I vote Ketchup ....


There should also be a 'marks out of ten' place on each of JPaychecks post. So he can see how people rate is meals! That way he can improve each time


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Brown sauce with Pasties and Tomato with everything else for me. Not sure I'd need ketchup on something made with a tomato based sauce though.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

phew, just dozed off. All this food is making me tired.

Need to drop a second dookie then will try and eat some more.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> phew, just dozed off. All this food is making me tired.
> 
> Need to drop a second dookie then will try and eat some more.


Don't try ... Do it!


----------



## Young (Mar 14, 2011)

JPAYCHECK what is your diet in the week? link? I think you should try n eat a large pizza 1550 calories dont lie!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> 410 cals
> 
> total: 3786


looks like runny **** on a plate. get ur tinned curry from M&S its full of real meat


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Young said:


> JPAYCHECK what is your diet in the week? link? I think you should try n eat a large pizza 1550 calories dont lie!


ohhh thats top secret!



eezy1 said:


> looks like runny **** on a plate. get ur tinned curry from M&S its full of real meat


its yummy


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

It's sad, but I have a separate tab open for this thread! Just to hear comments like



eezy1 said:


> looks like runny **** on a plate
> 
> And


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

684 cals

Total: 4470 cals

slowing down now


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> It's sad, but I have a separate tab open for this thread! Just to hear comments .......


I've taken my laptop into the garden just to keep an eye on things ... that's sad as well !


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL, i wish i had your control on cheat day, yesterday i have 5 eggs 3 bacon , 1 wholemeal roll cheese ham mayo salad, pint of milk with whey, 1 portion of CHIPSHOP chips with 2 wholemeal rolls and ketchup washed down with 1/2 a bowl of ben and jerrys  and now im fat again lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> 684 cals
> 
> Total: 4470 cals
> 
> slowing down now


You've only got to 4470 cals ... you can't slow down yet! espaecially since most of your meals were kiddie's portions.... (he says having only managed 1828 calories so far today!)


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Greshie are you on a cheat day too?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ROFL!

them yogurts have 24g saturated fat in each one. I've had two haha


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> ROFL!
> 
> them yogurts have 24g saturated fat in each one. I've had two haha


Your arteries are going to clog, your heart is going to go into overdrive the end is near there is no going back...death by yeo valley!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ALRIGHT GUYS!

You've twisted my arm! I'm going to take a leaf out of my 'MuscleTalk Fat Mess series' to create a high calorie fat mess.

I originally did my fat mess series using Bodybuilding Warehouse Whey. But as I'm in no need of extra protein today, I won't be using any extra protein powder.

Hold this space for pics.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

OJay said:


> Greshie are you on a cheat day too?


No I don't have cheat days really , but I'm aim for an intake of 4000 calories a day and get to about 3600 to 3800 ... but am usually a bit further ahead than this ... Like Jpay I don't have much of an appetite....


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> ALRIGHT GUYS!
> 
> You've twisted my arm! I'm going to take a leaf out of my 'MuscleTalk Fat Mess series' to create a high calorie fat mess.
> 
> ...


I'm intrigued !


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Think he has gone to sleep this time, I can't wait to see what's next it's taking too long so I'm off to get a ton of KFC!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

What in the sand filled socks is a 'MuscleTalk Fat Mess series'?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> What in the sand filled socks is a 'MuscleTalk Fat Mess series'?


x2


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> What in the sand filled socks is a 'MuscleTalk Fat Mess series'?


Whatever it is it seems to be taking a long time to prepare ..... and it sounds disgusting ....


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Blimey, he posted that an hour ago.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Greshie, I just noticed that little skype button you have. What does it do?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

google provided me with this....










want one nooooooooooow!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Even though it looks like dried out and shaped sh!t with undigested nuts, I want one with my coffee!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i reckon you'd need 4 litres of water just to digest that beast, lol!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Greshie, I just noticed that little skype button you have. What does it do?


Not sure actually ... just shows I am on Skype I think .....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Even though it looks like dried out and shaped sh!t with undigested nuts, I want one with my coffee!


My thoughts exactly ... except I'd like to know what's in it first ... looks like a badly made slab of nutty fudge


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pictures are uploading now.

That picture above was someone who made some to my recipe. Mine were more moist than that, If I remember correctly he didn't use the water trick I mentioned.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah basically I did about 6 recipes on MuscleTalk which was the Fat Mess series, back when BBW whey was newish, all the recipes were high in protein using BBW whey and were basically designed for a post workout meal. Or for use to bump calories when struggling to eat more clean food.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i had a look at the thread you made for this....

good god if i wasnt so lazy i'd be making some now!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, after long delay.

Ingredients needed:










Add snicker to 100ml milk:










Once melted:










Add 90g Nutella:










Back on heat:










Once melted:










Add one tablespoon peanut butter:










Back on the heat:










Add a dash of syrup, about 10g:










Take pancakes:










Place in oven:










Once warmed, place on a plate, one by one:










Add a little sauce after each pancake:










continue doing this, once done, pour sauce over top and round the sides:










The sauce will thicken when cooling, so leave if you want it thicker.

Now i've used pancakes, but this is an all purpose sauce and can be used on top of ice cream, or placed into individual trays and cooled to provide a chocolate bar.

cals: 1353

Total cals: 5859


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

okay I take it all back .... it sounds yummy .... and on ice cream divine


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

dont like pancakes, make me some of the other  :innocent:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> okay I take it all back .... it sounds yummy .... and on ice cream divine





paul81 said:


> dont like pancakes, make me some of the other  :innocent:


It is best on ice-cream, it goes hard and crispy, if I had vanilla ice cream I would have done it.


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

stepped up the game big time there; well done!?!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

but we may have discovered a need for a spin off thread:

JP's sweet treats recipes 

yeah i know, i should really work in advertising :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

paul81 said:


> but we may have discovered a need for a spin off thread:
> 
> JP's sweet treats recipes
> 
> yeah i know, i should really work in advertising :lol:


hahaha!!!!!!

I'll link the muscletalk series here if I can find them


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You have just redeemed yourself from all the empty Walkers crisp packets , oat bars , and Warburton thins that you inflicted on us last week ... I'll even forgive the unwashed plates ( well perhaps not the unwashed plates ... have to maintain certain standards ) ....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=4233789&high=fat+mess

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=4233791&high=fat+mess

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=4244375&high=fat+mess

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=4281236&high=fat+mess

can't find anymore.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

rather like the look of the breakfast shake :thumbup1: simple but a good whack of cals


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

You had another pansy cheat day until that weird snickers/nutella thing. I take back every bad thing I ever said to my friends down the pub about you, strictly because of that. I'll bookmark it and make it with ice cream one day. I now love you. X


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Day one of low carbs, Bad day to check this tread.... Droooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Ah I need to cheat everyday, I just cant eat the calories, I seem to spend half my day chewing on pasta 

JP Diet it the way forward !


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

haha, feeling the love guys, feeling the love.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, next meal is in the oven!!!

Fcking stuffed but am very much looking forward to this meal.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What's on the menu?


----------



## mazzucazze (Oct 13, 2009)

Pizza?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> What's on the menu?


gonna smash down a juicy stuffed crust pizza!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

mazzucazze said:


> Pizza?


beat me to it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Not a cheat but I just did

4 tins of tuna (520 cals)

1/2 tin of corn (100 cals)

3tbsp mayo (300 cals)

400g sweet potato (350 cals)

About 1270 in one go, not bad.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ALR said:


> Not a cheat but I just did
> 
> 4 tins of tuna (520 cals)
> 
> ...


4 TINS OF TUNA!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah, I can hardly move now lol. so full

the dog in the background is lurking as she always gets to lick bowls i've used for tuna, lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

ALR said:


> Not a cheat but I just did
> 
> 4 tins of tuna (520 cals)
> 
> ...


Your as bad as me , eating in front of the laptop screen ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

ALR said:


> Yeah, I can hardly move now lol. so full
> 
> the dog in the background is lurking as she always gets to lick bowls i've used for tuna, lol


My cat loves tuna brine ... if ever I have tuna in brine , she's there as soon as I open the tin....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

are you wearing Pajamas


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> My cat loves tuna brine ... if ever I have tuna in brine , she's there as soon as I open the tin....


x2!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> are you wearing Pajamas


x2


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

barsnack said:


> are you wearing Pajamas


lmao, yes. I was just moving the broken down washing machine and it spilled foul water (it's been standing for months with water in it) on my jeans, so had a shower an changed into my PJs already


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Just working it out this KFC is gonna be about 3500 calories by the time I've smashed the lot home tonight!!

Around 200g protein, 100 carbs and 200 fat..... I'll prob feeling My Creosote from Monty Python if I can make it through the lot

A mate has bet me I can't get through the lot in 12hours so I've got until 6am to eat the other 11pces. My old man went for it and I told him he had to stay out of my bucket and just eat his fillets meal I bought him which went down well :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

cals 1692

Total: 7551 cals

anyone else surprised that theres 80g of protein in this pizza! seems quite high


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Lots of cheese + pepperoni = lots of protein I guess.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> cals 1692
> 
> Total: 7551 cals
> 
> anyone else surprised that theres 80g of protein in this pizza! seems quite high


Is this todays or last weeks lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

ALR said:


> lmao, yes. I was just moving the broken down washing machine and it spilled foul water (it's been standing for months with water in it) on my jeans, so had a shower an changed into my PJs already


any excuse ......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Is this todays or last weeks lol


todays rofl, eating it now


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Is this todays or last weeks lol


I wouldn't ask if I were you ......

Am I the only person on UK-M who isn't really that taken with pizza ... specially not the thick crust ones....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I wouldn't ask if I were you ......
> 
> Am I the only person on UK-M who isn't really that taken with pizza ... specially not the thick crust ones....


I love em thick n crusty and cheesy


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I wouldn't ask if I were you ......
> 
> Am I the only person on UK-M who isn't really that taken with pizza ... specially not the thick crust ones....


I'm gluten intolerant (not full blown coeliac but it bloats me hugely and makes me fart) so I can't eat any pizza 

I had 2 slices of toast a couple weeks ago, and weighed 9lbs more than the day before the next morning....an entire pizza god knows what it'd do to me


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Still 2500 cals to target...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Still 2500 cals to target...


thanks for reminding me (!)

I'm fcking stuffed


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

GOGOGO you can do it!!!

A few of those Rolo ice creams should get you over the line


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I love em thick n crusty and cheesy


I bet you do ... and pizzas too  ... sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> GOGOGO you can do it!!!
> 
> A few of those Rolo ice creams should get you over the line


Yeah go on get some Icecream down you......


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You can do it

Go jpay go jpay go jpay!!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I bet you do ... and pizzas too  ... sorry couldn't resist


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> You can do it
> 
> Go jpay go jpay go jpay!!!!


I'm realing after that pizza, at deaths door! 4 dumps today!



paul81 said:


>


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

.. or even reeling ....


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I feel like such an amateur here, as I'm gonna struggle to get 1/2 the cals that you're aiming for I think :lol:

8pm I'm going back in for the 2nd round of KFC 11pcs and 7hotwings to get through, I have a feeling the hotwings may get passed over as the evening progresses:sad:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

512 cals

total: 8063


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

oooh a Pineapple  .... at least you'll burn a few calories off preparing it!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> oooh a Pineapple  .... at least you'll burn a few calories off preparing it!


i'm actually an expert at doing that!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

burning calories or prepping pineapples?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> burning calories or prepping pineapples?


the latter


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Well it should at least help with the digestion of all the other sh!t. Shoulda portioned it with each previous meal, would help with the bloat.



JPaycheck said:


> 512 cals
> 
> total: 8063


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What else you got in te cupboard for those last 2k cals?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> What else you got in te cupboard for those last 2k cals?


well, I have 5 bagels, but can't handle them. have a bar of galaxy. Bag of haribo. snicker. soup. curry. rice. pancakes. ice cream. I'm dieing right now. Just splattered on the sette. literally splattered.

i honestly don't think I can handle 10,000 cals like a year ago.

I'm gonna try though.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Wait for another trip to the toilet then hit em with all u got!


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Get the haribo down ya...... Mmm haribo....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah thinking haribo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DAMN! just found a frigging pie I defrosted earlier that needs eating!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

CRAP! Also remembered I have a trifle to eat aswell!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Let the icecream melt and drink it. Makes a nice milkshake, throw in a few scoops of protein and oats and you shouldn't be far off


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Let the icecream melt and drink it. Makes a nice milkshake, throw in a few scoops of protein and oats and you shouldn't be far off


any thought of food makes me feel sick


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> DAMN! just found a frigging pie I defrosted earlier that needs eating!





JPaycheck said:


> CRAP! Also remembered I have a trifle to eat aswell!


That's your sunday dinner sorted then .....


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't think about it just eat like this guy


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Don't think about just eat like this guy


That IS Jpay ......


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

all that fructose is a sure way for diabetes lol


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Don't think about it just eat like this guy


Awesome.... :thumb:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

That's what happens when you have shares in warbuttons and walkers


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm to badass for any health issue


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

cheef said:


> all that fructose is a sure way for diabetes lol


Is that some sort of chocolate bar....


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

that pizza looks good!?! and i dont even like Pepperoni!


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

where are you from Jpaycheck?!? i think we need to organise a cheat-off lol.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Don't think about it just eat like this guy


That bike looks like its going to disappear up his ar5s any moment. Hope theres no speed bumps LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Siasix said:


> where are you from Jpaycheck?!? i think we need to organise a cheat-off lol.


East Yorkshire me, what about you?


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> East Yorkshire me, what about you?


West Yarrrrrrrrkshire.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

calories 1450

Total: 9513 cals


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

After an eating contest you could end up like this


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

theres no way you getting that whole cake down u


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

wow!?! that is a great way to nearly end your cheat day!?! i expect u to lick the plate clean!?!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

if you do...reps


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> calories 1450
> 
> Total: 9513 cals


I think we need to see a video of you eating this .....


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

OJay said:


> if you do...reps


From me too but only if you eat the haribo too


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha that's insane reps if you can smash that home!!

I'm on 6 pces of KFC now and even with a 3hour break it's still tough going.... I don't think I could manage a 10k day which I suppose is a good thing as I'm on a diet 6 days a week :lol:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Haha that's insane reps if you can smash that home!!
> 
> I'm on 6 pces of KFC now and even with a 3hour break it's still tough going.... I don't think I could manage a 10k day which I suppose is a good thing as I'm on a diet 6 days a week :lol:


I would rather have 4-5k of good foods as a cheat tbh


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> I would rather have 8-10k of good foods as a cheat tbh


typo corrected.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm still at it!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> I would rather have 4-5k of good foods as a cheat tbh


A bucket of chicken is prob a better option than I had intended today which was all day on the lash and then a curry last thing tonight.

At least I'm still getting plenty of protein in and I won't be like a bag of sh1t in the gym tomorrow. Or rather I won't be any more of a bag of sh1t than I normally am :laugh:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

about a third in


----------



## Young (Mar 14, 2011)

Good Effort mate, glad you went for my recommendation of that pizza. Please though i have no idea about a good clean diet, like what can i eat what can i not? I wanna cheat like this! Whats your diet?


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

great effort; keep going!?!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

eat eat eat


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

That's the s hit right there.... Go Jpay go Jpay!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Young said:


> Good Effort mate, glad you went for my recommendation of that pizza. Please though i have no idea about a good clean diet, like what can i eat what can i not? I wanna cheat like this! Whats your diet?


You natural or a dirty steroid cheater?


----------



## Young (Mar 14, 2011)

Im natural, Im only 20 so I figured my Test levels are pretty high as it is.

Just a quick question as you've got so many posts mate, If I post a pic can anyone take a guess at my BF (been training since Nov 2009 so would like to know!)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Young said:


> Im natural, Im only 20 so I figured my Test levels are pretty high as it is.
> 
> Just a quick question as you've got so many posts mate, If I post a pic can anyone take a guess at my BF (been training since Nov 2009 so would like to know!)


Yeah people can take a shot at BF levels.

You've gotta be a dirty steroid scumbag to get away with things like this lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah people can take a shot at BF levels.
> 
> You've gotta be a dirty steroid scumbag to get away with things like this lol


I'm still waiting to do this first time I can't bring my head to cheat like this I'm still in my old anorexic 11stone stage weight natty mindframe


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> I'm still waiting to do this first time I can't bring my head to cheat like this I'm still in my old anorexic 11stone stage weight natty mindframe


haha I freaking love it. I deprive the body of what it wants and smash the hell out of it in the gym. Then feed it as many calories as I can and then just step back and watch my body explode.


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you mean belly explode?!?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

RMC... said:


> Do you mean belly explode?!?


Its a very big possibility!

But it fits in with my not doing things by the gospel book.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

He means his belly falls over his jeans


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> He means his belly falls over his jeans


Jeans?

You mean spandex?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I've got three Easter eggs and a tub of ben n jerrys for Easter Sunday that's a start I suppose

I've only done it a few times after shows that's it. Last show I didn't feel like it as dieted completely different. Eating until feel sick...give it 10mins and shove more in there, I just felt hung over for three days!


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Like mr motivator.... Is that your " gym wear"....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Well I've got three Easter eggs and a tub of ben n jerrys for Easter Sunday that's a start I suppose
> 
> I've only done it a few times after shows that's it. Last show I didn't feel like it as dieted completely different. Eating until feel sick...give it 10mins and shove more in there, I just felt hung over for three days!


haha yeah I've heard about you guys after shows, how many cals you reckon you hit after a show?

I'm shovelling now while feeling sick lol



RMC... said:


> Like mr motivator.... Is that your " gym wear"....


Well ofcourse, think of irene carr.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

need milk to help me through.

cals: 250

total: 9763


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

mm that reminds me theres chesecake in my fridge...it's my sisters but sure she won't notice


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You are nearly there mate .... keep going ....


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> haha yeah I've heard about you guys after shows, how many cals you reckon you hit after a show?
> 
> I'm shovelling now while feeling sick lol
> 
> Well ofcourse, think of irene carr.


It started off all innocent first time with a subway beef foot long and copius amounts of ketchup... Then sweets on way home got home after 4hour drive started on raiding cupboards, baked cakes ate out breakfast dinner and t more stuff I'd say about 12000. + but that was end of show about 6pm to the following day and night too

But the feeling after was deadly, sweating, cramp, stuck on toilet feeling like I was dieing! All I wanted to do was eat more though!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> It started off all innocent first time with a subway beef foot long and copius amounts of ketchup... Then sweets on way home got home after 4hour drive started on raiding cupboards, baked cakes ate out breakfast dinner and t more stuff I'd say about 12000. + but that was end of show about 6pm to the following day and night too
> 
> But the feeling after was deadly, sweating, cramp, stuck on toilet feeling like I was dieing! All I wanted to do was eat more though!


hahaha now thats one hell of an image!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just did a little posing myself in my mirror.

Stomach looks bloated but arms and chest look 3 times bigger than this monring


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

OJay said:


> It started off all innocent first time with a subway beef foot long and copius amounts of ketchup... Then sweets on way home got home after 4hour drive started on raiding cupboards, baked cakes ate out breakfast dinner and t more stuff I'd say about 12000. + but that was end of show about 6pm to the following day and night too
> 
> But the feeling after was deadly, sweating, cramp, stuck on toilet feeling like I was dieing! All I wanted to do was eat more though!


Must have been the ketchup


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Just did a little posing myself in my mirror.
> 
> Stomach looks bloated but arms and chest look 3 times bigger than this monring


Guns up to 12 inches then lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Was definitely the ketchup that done it lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I reckon we should all have a special Easter Sunday cheat day/gluttony fest, where we can drive each other on to unimaginable food excess whilst offering comfort and support for those that feel a bit guilty


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Well thats it!

I'm done!

Just went and had my 5th dump of today and swallowed the last of the pie.

Milk drank.

Just threw up in my mouth, but swallowed it back down (extra cals?)

stopping at 9763 cals

im knackered


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

That's close you will no doubt hit 10000 another day  I'll rep u when I get onto my pc


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

I think that is an excellent effort!?!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good effort mate. Lets go for 10,000 next Sunday. I'm definitely giving it a go - gonna spend all week picking up quality fodder!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> That's close you will no doubt hit 10000 another day  I'll rep u when I get onto my pc





Siasix said:


> I think that is an excellent effort!?!





Mingster said:


> Good effort mate. Lets go for 10,000 next Sunday. I'm definitely giving it a go - gonna spend all week picking up quality fodder!!!


Cheers guys, appreciated!

234 cals short or something like that lol!

Well hopefully next week will be a a good week in terms of appetite.


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Yerh you did very well.... I'll show you how well later... My fat little friend...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep .. well done ... dunno how you managed it towards the end .... hope you can get to sleep tonight after all this.....

You should do a journal of your training this coming week too so that everyone gets the full (geddit ) picture ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

RMC... said:


> Yerh you did very well.... I'll show you how well later... My fat little friend...


Not so little now ... just fat ... or possibly hench ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

pvssy...wait an hour an down a pint of milk, break that 10k mark...u know u want to


----------



## Young (Mar 14, 2011)

I hoped you would be natural lol Have you trained for many years? Being young def helps me thinks.

Your Man vs Food battle is over but your Calorie war has just begun lol......


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Can u post a pic of everything you ate in one post?

I've been filling people in on it and would like to show them, but need a collage to show full effect


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

RMC... said:


> Yerh you did very well.... I'll show you how well later... My fat little friend...


haha ok...



Greshie said:


> Yep .. well done ... dunno how you managed it towards the end .... hope you can get to sleep tonight after all this.....
> 
> You should do a journal of your training this coming week too so that everyone gets the full (geddit ) picture ....


I am gonna start a journal soon-ish. Just wanna start one when I get the chance to update it often and decently. I do quite alot thats not textbook so would be good.



Greshie said:


> Not so little now ... just fat ... or possibly hench ...


Have I never put a picture on here?!!?!?!



ALR said:


> pvssy...wait an hour an down a pint of milk, break that 10k mark...u know u want to


I do want to, but I nearly threw up, so thought best to just leave it. but nearly 10k in 13 hours is quite good.

I wonder what the world record is, must be like 20k


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Young said:


> Your Man vs Food battle is over but your Calorie war has just begun lol......


No certainly not natural, usage is probably a little too high to be honest.



ALR said:


> Can u post a pic of everything you ate in one post?
> 
> I've been filling people in on it and would like to show them, but need a collage to show full effect


1 sec


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Doesn't actually look alot when you put it like that!

Makes me feel ill looking at it though


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I am gonna start a journal soon-ish. Just wanna start one when I get the chance to update it often and decently. I do quite alot thats not textbook so would be good.


I think it would be good too from the things you've said about your training ...



JPaycheck said:


> Have I never put a picture on here?!!?!?!


Not one that I've seen ... not that I have access to the Adult Lounge yet.....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:
 

> I think it would be good too from the things you've said about your training ...
> 
> Not one that I've seen ... not that I have access to the Adult Lounge yet.....


nooooo never put anything in the adult lounge, never will lol

I used to have a pic of me in my avi, but changed it now.

You'll all just have to take my word for it lol, nah i'm not in epic shape, due to different way of doing things really. I can gain and lose weight very very fast.

Dieting at the moment, but will still be growing during this time.

I try and have periods where I'm not NOT growing if ya get me. Even when dieting, unless going for a show, theres no reason you can't be gaining muscle mass aswell.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes I remember the Santa Outfit .... didn't reveal very much


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha sick fking tekkers JP and reps given for another epic cheat day. I can't wait for next week now and another daily diary!!

I feel sick thinking about my 3rd sitting of KFC coming up and just looking at all those pics again haven't helped me :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

midnight feast JPay...?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> midnight feast JPay...?


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

do it


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Shouldn't b so lazy and next time wake at 6am you will hit 10k


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL epic those photos depict roughly 3 days worth of eating nice work


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Is JPay dead yet?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

bowen86 said:


> Is JPay dead yet?


I imagine he is on the bog wishing he was the former.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

He's probably tucking into a Biggggggg breakfast .........


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Phew I'm here.

Had the best nights sleep of my life!

Hit the gym early this morning and smashed the sh1t out of that place.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

:no:i had a week off training last weekl due to injury..diet went out the window,chips and ****e etc.

It has actually made me ill,av never been off the ****ter and had awful stomach cramps,think my body is

in some kind of shock!back on it today though...and i promise never to be naughty again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

martiecbs said:


> :no:i had a week off training last weekl due to injury..diet went out the window,chips and ****e etc.
> 
> It has actually made me ill,av never been off the ****ter and had awful stomach cramps,think my body is
> 
> in some kind of shock!back on it today though...and i promise never to be naughty again.


I'll see you for a chinease all you can eat then.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to see your workout went well mate. I always used to have a giant meat feast pizza and scotch eggs night before a powerlifting comp and was always super strong the next day. Already got first three meals planned for next weekend. I'm so excited I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Glad to see your workout went well mate. I always used to have a giant meat feast pizza and scotch eggs night before a powerlifting comp and was always super strong the next day. Already got first three meals planned for next weekend. I'm so excited I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas


Meat feast, the secret to success


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I'll see you for a chinease all you can eat then.


same place same time buddy.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

much better effort this time round!!!


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

am still not ****ting right:sad:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

haha I had 6 ****s yesterday, well one after midnight but still.

Feel awesome today though.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Perhaps you should post up your weekly diet too ... so we can all compare with your binge out ..... ??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Perhaps you should post up your weekly diet too ... so we can all compare with your binge out ..... ??


Had a few requests for this, but prefer to keep it private.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> haha I had 6 ****s yesterday, well one after midnight but still.
> 
> Feel awesome today though.


I've had about 4 massives ones today myself. Ate nice and dirty yesterday from lunchtime/this morning, and went running this evening to feel less guilty. **** run, not literally, but i feel better for it lol.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Had a few requests for this, but prefer to keep it private.


Is that because there is no difference between the two ? remember some of us have seen inside your fridge / freezer


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> I've had about 4 massives ones today myself. Ate nice and dirty yesterday from lunchtime/this morning, and went running this evening to feel less guilty. **** run, not literally, but i feel better for it lol.


haha I can see that. A trail of **** on your running route!

Reps on the run though, I can't be ****d with cardio.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Is that because there is no difference between the two ? remember some of us have seen inside your fridge / freezer


haha yeah that pic was the end of the week, I only have food left for the cheat day.

Only buy for a week


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Had a few requests for this, but prefer to keep it private.


Love the way you will share the timings of your ****s but not your diet lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Love the way you will share the timings of your ****s but not your diet lol


haha I just prefer to. Its cos I don't compete (yet) and don't feel like it would benefit others knowing.

Like I always say, just find what works for yourself.

And when it comes to smack, it changes everything else anyway lol

When are you getting your ass on stage again?!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> haha I can see that. A trail of **** on your running route!
> 
> Reps on the run though, I can't be ****d with cardio.


Haha! I don't think i'd be too popular as my route was heaving today being as it's along the seafront! Stopped a few times with severe stitch though, and a feeling like i was gonna throw up. Not a big fan of running, but down the beach when the weathers like this, you can't not love it!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Haha! I don't think i'd be too popular as my route was heaving today being as it's along the seafront! Stopped a few times with severe stitch though, and a feeling like i was gonna throw up. Not a big fan of running, but down the beach when the weathers like this, you can't not love it!


My cardio consisted of watching the snooker with a nice cool lemonade


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just a quick sappy note:

Thanks for the help last night guys, really wanted to stop eating but you spurred me on. Very very pleased with my look today, so many thanks.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Man up.... Don't get soppy on us dude  lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Man up.... Don't get soppy on us dude  lol


hahaha i'll try, i'll try!!!

Can't believe I didn't notice before but your a BBW rep! I love BBW. Although honestly don't order much anymore. Can't really afford to nowadays.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I reckon we should all have a special Easter Sunday cheat day/gluttony fest, where we can drive each other on to unimaginable food excess whilst offering comfort and support for those that feel a bit guilty


I have an idea, why don't you make a thread stateing this and then we can all do *ONE* IMAGES post and keep updating it with pictures of what we are eating?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> I have an idea, why don't you make a thread stateing this and then we can all do *ONE* IMAGES post and keep updating it with pictures of what we are eating?


Top idea! love it


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> hahaha i'll try, i'll try!!!
> 
> Can't believe I didn't notice before but your a BBW rep! I love BBW. Although honestly don't order much anymore. Can't really afford to nowadays.


I've been using their stuff for a while and they knew about my previous comps and transformation regarding fat loss and how I went and got my personal training and nutrition qualification, great to represent a company I regularly use and is growing constantly! Loads of stuff in the mix to come soon mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> I've been using their stuff for a while and they knew about my previous comps and transformation regarding fat loss and how I went and got my personal training and nutrition qualification, great to represent a company I regularly use and is growing constantly! Loads of stuff in the mix to come soon mate


Whats this transformation you speak of?

Yeah I got my Level 3, hated every minute of it! How did you find it?

I really really really want a nutrition qualification!

Absolutly, I love BBW Whey, can't beat the price. I have been meaning to get some Excell for a while now. Also wanna get some moltodextrin too.

editing spelling


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I was nearly 17st fat no muscle and went to about 11 ish stone before started building muscle and competing

That's how got original sponsorship with AllStars just a shame they are expensive in the uk.

Pt and

Nutrition was so monotonous!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> I was nearly 17st fat no muscle and went to about 11 ish stone before started building muscle and competing
> 
> That's how got original sponsorship with AllStars just a shame they are expensive in the uk.
> 
> ...


Thats epic!!

Nice work. Never heard of allstars tbh. So are you sponsored by BBW or rep for them? Or both?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

OJay said:


> I was nearly 17st fat no muscle and went to about 11 ish stone before started building muscle and competing
> 
> That's how got original sponsorship with AllStars just a shame they are expensive in the uk.
> 
> ...


That is one awesome transformation .... just shows what can be achieved !


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers guys

Just a mind fk when I wanna cheat I automatically think I'll binge once and turn back lol

I just rep for them on here

Allstars are a massive German company bigger than maximuscle on the continent www.all-stars.de


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I just realized you are going to have to do an Easter Special for all tomorrow JPaycheck. Just a heads up so you can make plans!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> I just realized you are going to have to do an Easter Special for all tomorrow JPaycheck. Just a heads up so you can make plans!


Yep. I'm cutting today's calories (slightly) to make some room for tomorrow. Are you starting a new thread or expanding this one? Reckon this thread could be a record long runner  .


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yep. I'm cutting today's calories (slightly) to make some room for tomorrow. Are you starting a new thread or expanding this one? Reckon this thread could be a record long runner  .


Personally, I won't be gorging  But I will be following JPay on his Easter cheat


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, not exactly going to gorge. Usually eat around 5000 clean cals daily. Curious to see how a little bit of tasty crap will alter my totals hoho


----------



## dasine (Mar 11, 2010)

Eww how is this meant to be a cheat day? Pretty much made up of muller rice, chocolate, crisps and white bread ALL DAY whatever happened to going to a nice restaurant?!

Pardon me but that's rank


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

dasine said:


> Eww how is this meant to be a cheat day? Pretty much made up of muller rice, chocolate, crisps and white bread ALL DAY whatever happened to going to a nice restaurant?!
> 
> Pardon me but that's rank


Each to their own buddy.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Each to their own buddy.


x2


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> x2


X3


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Well, not exactly going to gorge. Usually eat around 5000 clean cals daily. Curious to see how a little bit of tasty crap will alter my totals hoho


5000kals how much do you weigh?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Am around 225 and 5 11.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Is this tomorrows breakfast?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Is this tomorrows breakfast?


Do you think the girl comes with the egg?


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Do you think the girl comes with the egg?


She may well do...it's weird how excited girls can become over chocolate.

Edit: oh, you mean 'come' as in...oh, ok, I get it. Never mind.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Bamse said:


> She may well do...it's weird how excited girls can become over chocolate.
> 
> Edit: oh, you mean 'come' as in...oh, ok, I get it. Never mind.


Yes, of course, I mean, she brings the egg to you, I.e she comes with the egg..... to your house. Nice and non objectifying


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Do you think the girl comes with the egg?


Probably extra mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Is this scheduled for today then?

Looking foward to the pics of Waburton's Thins and small pots of yohurts :lol:


----------



## Whimsical (Nov 14, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Is this tomorrows breakfast?


I'm not sure which I wan't more

actually I'm lying


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Is this scheduled for today then?
> 
> Looking foward to the pics of Waburton's Thins and small pots of yohurts :lol:


I personally can't wait to see what flavour crisps he has this week!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Whimsical said:


> I'm not sure which I wan't more
> 
> actually I'm lying


Yeah I want the egg aswell. I'll have a [email protected] later so the girl isn't needed.


----------



## Whimsical (Nov 14, 2010)

the real trick would be to figure out how to get the girl in the egg... KinderEggs eat your heart out, this is the real toy inside :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Right, just to get things started. 2 double sausage and egg McMuffin's, hash browns and a coffee, washed down with fresh orange juice 

1478 cals.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

'Fraid my [email protected] computer skills haven't stretched as far as a successful picture. Any advice appreciated. Grub was tasty tho'.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

This is how I do it ... sounds long winded but is actually quite simple once you've done it once....

At the bottom of the 'Quick Reply' box click on trhe 'Go advanced' in the bottom right hand corner, then scroll down to the @additional options' box and click on the 'Manage Attachments' button to open the File Upload Manager ... at the top right you'll see an 'add files' button click on that then click on select files & you'll be able to browse your pc to pick up your pic (there is a maximum size so you may have to resize) once the picture has been selected you will be able to click the Upload Files button and it will then upload and display in the manager . You can then use the 'Insert' button to place it into the reply


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Cheers Greshie. Lets see if this works


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks more interesting than warburton thins and muller rice ... so keep plugging away ... 

How many calories is that little lot btw .... or are you not counting?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's 1478 not including large sugar in coffee. Sad thing is I'm already craving some oats!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Back in the day :thumb:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Right, just to get things started. 2 double sausage and egg McMuffin's, hash browns and a coffee, washed down with fresh orange juice
> 
> 1478 cals.


Holy sh!t. Macky D is able to fit so many calories into food. Its insane!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

LittleChris said:


> Back in the day :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 57026


Ah a sugar fix day I see ......


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Right. Took a bit of digesting that McDonalds saltfest so going for a lighter follow up.

Large tub of yoghurt.

3 creme eggs 

Pint of semi skimmed.

1284 cals.

2762 running total.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Hope u guys r ready to see the Real breakfast.... It's cooking!!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking forward to it mate. Tho it's nearly dinner time


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice start, i throw mine down to be again dwarfed from yesterday - 4 eggs 200g cheese , 2 white toast with 100g cheese colslaw , 2 slices of pizza , 2 hand fulls of chips , 1/4 of a duck , 10 chicken bites , 4 chicken wings , crispy pancake, 1/4 naan bread , 1 popadom , 1 prawn cracker , chicken and veg stir fry , small bowl chicken masala , 7 pints of beer  beat that lol


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Now this is an old school breakfast...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> View attachment 57028
> 
> 
> Right. Took a bit of digesting that McDonalds saltfest so going for a lighter follow up.
> ...


Glad to see its a wholegrain yoghurt ................. !!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

miggs said:


> View attachment 57029
> 
> 
> Now this is an old school breakfast...


I think you need to tell everyone the contents , I can see eggs toast, mushrooms, tomatoes , but not sure what the cremated looking stuff at the top of the plate is .....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like a couple of livers and a kidney


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

5 eggs, 3 grilled mackerel fillets 1 large homemade burger, 8 mushrooms grilled, 2 slices of bread. Just getting seconds.. God some times I wonder how I manage to stay at 6% bf...


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Come on lads who's going to beat that??


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Back in the day :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 57026


Was that a meal or full day?! Damn!


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

This thread is amazing!?!


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Mingster; great effort!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

OJay said:


> Was that a meal or full day?! Damn!


That my friend was my second breakfast 4 more amazing meals to come including a BBQ... Oh yeah


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I'm starting to crave cleaner food believe it or not.

Here we have:

2 wholemeal toast.

4 scrambled eggs.

1 pint of semi-skimmed milk.

1 chocolate chip muffin as token cheat 

1090cals.

3852 total.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Has JPaycheck got lost?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> View attachment 57031
> 
> 
> Well, I'm starting to crave cleaner food believe it or not.
> ...


I hope this is not backsliding .... we expect at least one tub of Ice Cream and /or one large strawberry trifle .....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Has JPaycheck got lost?


Not been seen around here for a couple of days .... perhaps he's tied up somewhere ........ !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I hope this is not backsliding .... we expect at least one tub of Ice Cream and /or one large strawberry trifle .....


No worries. I've got some goodies lined up yet, including an emergency stash of doughnuts yum yum. Just pacing myself - got a back and bicep workout later. The day is but young.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

He is probably here


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> He is probably here


yes chomping through tree by tree like a locust ... or there again perhaps he's overdosed on Chocolate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Right, pre workout meal. No Jack3d to hand so we'll go with:

1 Flake ice cream cone.

Half pint semi-skimmed milk - I like milk.

Bag of McCoy's crisps - will hopefully lure JPay out from wherever he lurks 

534cals.

4386 total.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

If JPaycheck does not get back soon, this could turn over and into the Mingster and Miggs's thread


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Migster; Flake ice cream; excellent choice!?! they are gorgeous!?!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Fullhouse said:



> Has JPaycheck got lost?


Rumour has it he got stuck in the door way after last weeks cheat...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> If JPaycheck does not get back soon, this could turn over and into the Mingster and Miggs's thread


Ah I notice Jpay is lurking on here , but is being unusually reticent .......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Ah I notice Jpay is lurking on here , but is being unusually reticent .......


I'm here folks.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll celebrate you arrival with a clutch of doughnuts and some more milk 

655cals.

5041 total.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I'm here folks.


Thank fcuk for that, I am already on my second lunch BBQ mmmmmmmmm oh yeah


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Come on jay get the foods posted


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I feel for JPaycheck. And think we should let him off on the technicality that is; He is cheating today by cheating on his cheat day?


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Mingster; are those Sainsburys doughnuts?!?


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha I love this thread so much, I'm going out to a BBQ in a bit but will look forward to coming home and reading through it in a vodka induced stupor later to see what has been smashed home today!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

miggs said:


> View attachment 57036


Fu*k me that looks almost proffesional !


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Fu*k me that looks almost proffesional !


Haha, with the square plate to. Very modern!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Siasix said:


> Mingster; are those Sainsburys doughnuts?!?


Coop doughnuts mate. Would have had more but the missus snaffled some whilst I was working out  . She hasn't found me treacle pud n custard tho!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Fu*k me that looks almost proffesional !


When I bbq it just means I make everything black lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

miggs said:


> View attachment 57036


You are such a tease Miggs ... you tantalise us with your pics and then do not tell us what you are eating ....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Coop doughnuts mate. Would have had more but the missus snaffled some whilst I was working out  . She hasn't found me treacle pud n custard tho!


oooh treacle pud n custard ..... yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy

I've treated myself to a rhubarb and orange tart for afters tonight ... with greek yoghurt mixed with honey ....


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Haha, with the square plate to. Very modern!


Lol the missus is very posh...

4 sausages

2 buggers (no bread)

1 lamb chop

2 pork skewers

2 chicken skewers

Loads of sweet potato wedges..

And not forgetting the salad...

Help cAnt move......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry for not posting today folks.

Its been quite a busy weekend with work and social aspects.

I won't be uploading pics of cheat day, but has been a cheat weekend and hasn't been anything special, high cals with mcdonalds and pizzas and such, but nothing amazing.

Take care guys, have a good one.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Who needs u..

Lightweight ..


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Sorry for not posting today folks.
> 
> Its been quite a busy weekend with work and social aspects.
> 
> ...


You are now banned from posting on this thread as you have let us down, I just glad there are some members willing to carry on and not let everyone down like you


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> You are now banned from posting on this thread as you have let us down, I just glad there are some members willing to carry on and not let everyone down like you


Yep you are quite right ... some people just can't take the heat when there gets to be a bit of competition.......


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Yep you are quite right ... some people just can't take the heat when there gets to be a bit of competition.......


I'd have thought more of him if he had told the truth, and said that he couldn't take part because his hands and face where covered in chocolate from all the easter eggs he has eaten this weekend


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> I'd have thought more of him if he had told the truth, and said that he couldn't take part because his hands and face where covered in chocolate from all the easter eggs he has eaten this weekend


More like he went out on the p!ss and got lucky .......


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Greshie said:


> More like he went out on the p!ss and got lucky .......


Well this was him before he went out last night


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> More like he went out on the p!ss and got lucky .......


I got lucky but not in the way you would think or hope for!

Thats all I will say on a public forum.


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I got lucky but not in the way you would think or hope for!
> 
> Thats all I will say on a public forum.


You can't say that! You will have us all wondering now!

SPILL...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

SoulXedge said:


> You can't say that! You will have us all wondering now!
> 
> SPILL...


He's never usually this bashful , so whatever it is , it must be pretty sordid ........


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

My egg i had earlier! Beat that!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> My egg i had earlier! Beat that!


Is that chocolates inside the egg?? Yummmy looks well good


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

miggs said:


> Is that chocolates inside the egg?? Yummmy looks well good


There's little bits of cookie inside the whole egg, kind of like haagen daaz cookie and cream ice cream, and there's little bilk buttons, milk and white, scattered around too. the big things at the front, were biscuit, which was a nice surprise lol. That's from Tesco's finest range. I was highly impressed with it!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> My egg i had earlier! Beat that!


That is class!

Is it full. Or a little hollow?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> That is class!
> 
> Is it full. Or a little hollow?


Its hollow. Only slightly thicker than a normal easter egg. Eggcept at the bit that looks full, then it's about 15mm deep.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Quick snack to keep things ticking over. Can't compete with miggs for culinary delight but for good solid taste you can't beat a meat feast pizza. Running a pineapple PCT here as digestive system in danger of shutdown 

1317cals.

6358 total.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> View attachment 57041
> 
> 
> Quick snack to keep things ticking over. Can't compete with miggs for culinary delight but for good solid taste you can't beat a meat feast pizza. Running a pineapple PCT here as digestive system in danger of shutdown
> ...


you're doing well ..... keep going ....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SoulXedge said:


> You can't say that! You will have us all wondering now!
> 
> SPILL...


Ahhhhh I can't say! It's not good! It shouldn't happen to me 



Greshie said:


> He's never usually this bashful , so whatever it is , it must be pretty sordid ........


Nope, not sordid I'm afraid 

Now enough of the speculations


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Ahhhhh I can't say! It's not good! It shouldn't happen to me
> 
> Nope, not sordid I'm afraid
> 
> Now enough of the speculations


I think if JPaycheck has got something good, we should not jinx it! And hope our times come


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I think if JPaycheck has got something good, we should not jinx it! And hope our times come


Well said my friend!!

Reps

P.S it's not good!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I think if JPaycheck has got something good, we should not jinx it! And hope our times come


He's not his normal cherpy self, I'm down at least 30 likes this weekend.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> He's not his normal cherpy self, I'm down at least 30 likes this weekend.


He's certainly quieter than usual ... perhaps we should give him a big cyber hug ......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ahhhh guys!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Ahhhh guys!


Hope everything ok man take care whatever it is


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

I had 3 x large extra value meals all with choc milkshake. Just am hour ago.

Wait til you see my cheat days..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Large portion of treacle pud with Ambrosia custard yum yum 

1070cals.

7428 total.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Will this be good to go for Sunday again? :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

haha I will be updating this at somepoint, but just gonna keep it for the cheats.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

My journal is gonna look like a day of this when I update it... Easter has lasted about a week for me lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Cheat meal planned for tomorrow JP? I think this should be the cheat meal gallery thread for everybody to post pics of their cheat meals; provides inspiriation and lets those of us dieting salivate over something! :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Cheat meal planned for tomorrow JP? I think this should be the cheat meal gallery thread for everybody to post pics of their cheat meals; provides inspiriation and lets those of us dieting salivate over something! :lol:


I actually totally agree with that!

I think this should be the UK-M cheat thread! Is anyone up for actually posting though, I don't reckon people would follow through!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dunno bout Miggs, but I haven't recovered from all that sh*te we eat, and posted, last week yet - although I did force down some haargen dazs last night  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Dunno bout Miggs, but I haven't recovered from all that sh*te we eat, and posted, last week yet - although I did force down some haargen dazs last night  .


haha!

Well i've started my log now and don't think I will be cheating for a while, well nothing impressive anyway. I know I actually look better when I cheat, but mentally I need to stay strong and keep up my spirits so gonna keep on the wagon!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I actually had a food hangover last Monday and won't be having a whole cheat day again for quite some time. It was as if all that junk poisoned my system. Cheat meals, however, that's a different matter so might post up the occasional monster chinese or white chocolate/ice cream frenzy mmmmmm.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I actually had a food hangover last Monday and won't be having a whole cheat day again for quite some time. It was as if all that junk poisoned my system. Cheat meals, however, that's a different matter so might post up the occasional monster chinese or white chocolate/ice cream frenzy mmmmmm.


haha ain't that the truth, many a time I have suffered a poisoned system due to junk!

I will post the odd cheat meal certainly!


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Get posting cheat meals!?!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Been to work today so no cheats. Fancied a quick takeaway on way home tho


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> View attachment 57267
> 
> 
> Been to work today so no cheats. Fancied a quick takeaway on way home tho


Good call!!!!

Looks awesome!

How was it?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry, it's rude to type with my mouth full.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Sorry, it's rude to type with my mouth full.


you slag! I'm here with my chicken breast and your smacking up a chinease!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry mate. Think it's bout time we had some fresh gluttons posting here in future. Your new log has inspired me to take a look at my training/diet etc - I need to focus on a target, not sure what yet, but need something to aim for. Might bounce some ideas off you at some point  . Enjoy your chicken - I'll just dip this chip and piece of prawn toast in my curry sauce   mmmmmm.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Sorry mate. Think it's bout time we had some fresh gluttons posting here in future. Your new log has inspired me to take a look at my training/diet etc - I need to focus on a target, not sure what yet, but need something to aim for. Might bounce some ideas off you at some point  . Enjoy your chicken - I'll just dip this chip and piece of prawn toast in my curry sauce   mmmmmm.


haha definatly need some more sexy cheats in here!

Yeah mate, I LOVE discussing ideas so please do!!!

Ahhh, the annoying this is you seem to have the same taste as me, I freaking love chinease and curry sauce!

JP


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Forgot i took a pic of my ben n jerrys boat from last weeks cheat 

Was only 1 of 4 though....

Half Easter egg filled with ben and jerrys four flakes on top...that's was after 5 burgers and cheese and slice of cheesecake


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Forgot i took a pic of my ben n jerrys boat from last weeks cheat
> 
> Was only 1 of 4 though....
> 
> Half Easter egg filled with ben and jerrys four flakes on top...that's was after 5 burgers and cheese and slice of cheesecake


That looks UNBELIEVEABLE!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

It didn't last very long


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> That looks UNBELIEVEABLE!!


great thread mate ,very inspiring ...


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Dam that looks amazing! gonna have a few of those after my comp! been saving my easter eggs now i got something to fill em with. yum


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

It was great until I realised I could break into it and had to go all titanic on it and smash the egg boat with an iceberg spoon


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

OJay - great eating!?! Looks amazing!?!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> It was great until I realised I could break into it and had to go all titanic on it and smash the egg boat with an iceberg spoon


HA! thats me lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Amazing! And my sister gave me a belated egg yesterday so I'll have another next weeks cheat


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Amazing! And my sister gave me a belated egg yesterday so I'll have another next weeks cheat


We will expect pictures!

Not sure when I'm gonna cheat, probably after 2 weeks, depends on progress as to whether its a day or a meal.

JP


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheat may not be next week as going out sat night so I'll just get a nice chicken kebab or something not gonna be a bloated wreck getting my swagger on lol  then may just be clean the week after as got a BBQ for my birthday on the 21st...and I've requested many cakes


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

The co op near my gfs house was doing massive easter eggs with 3 bars in the box for £1, so I rushed to mine thinking cheat cheat cheat.

and they were the same price as before easter! no cheat for me today


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ALR said:


> The co op near my gfs house was doing massive easter eggs with 3 bars in the box for £1, so I rushed to mine thinking cheat cheat cheat.
> 
> and they were the same price as before easter! no cheat for me today


Fail  :,(


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

OJay said:


> Forgot i took a pic of my ben n jerrys boat from last weeks cheat
> 
> Was only 1 of 4 though....
> 
> Half Easter egg filled with ben and jerrys four flakes on top...that's was after 5 burgers and cheese and slice of cheesecake


That's fvcking ingenious buddy!!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Aggression said:


> Well it should at least help with the digestion of all the other sh!t. Shoulda portioned it with each previous meal, would help with the bloat.


Just got a like for this....

You reminiscing J???


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Just got a like for this....
> 
> You reminiscing J???


Just thinking been a while since I've had a big blowout!

Looking over this thread, its epic.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

start one now


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> start one now


 

haha I'de love too but I am dieting at the minute and I am actually really enjoying it. Alot of the time I can't manage to diet things just don't feel right or work out, this time around I feel good and am willing to do it.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Go shopping for sundays event


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> haha I'de love too but I am dieting at the minute and I am actually really enjoying it. Alot of the time I can't manage to diet things just don't feel right or work out, this time around I feel good and am willing to do it.


That's exactly how I feel this time round. Everything just seems to be working.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> That's exactly how I feel this time round. Everything just seems to be working.


Great ain't it!?!?

It's gotta be right ain't it?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I stopped smoking just over 3 weeks ago, and all I have done is eat junk. Gained 2 stone!!!!! Sheeeeeeet


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I stopped smoking just over 3 weeks ago, and all I have done is eat junk. Gained 2 stone!!!!! Sheeeeeeet


2 stone in 3 weeks?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> 2 stone in 3 weeks?


Yep...3 months to lose it, 3 weeks to put it back


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Yep...3 months to lose it, 3 weeks to put it back


You must have really hit the food train hard?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

hahaha...puts any of these cheats to shame


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Yep...3 months to lose it, 3 weeks to put it back


****, i gotta quit too then.

6wks on 1st test cycle and only up 14lbs


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Aggression said:


> ****, i gotta quit too then.
> 
> 6wks on 1st test cycle and only up 14lbs


Ah yes, but mine is 28lbs of fat

Is that even possible...I'm hoping a lot of it is water weight


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> Great ain't it!?!?
> 
> It's gotta be right ain't it?


It's fccking awesome! Everytime I'd tied keto before, I'd had chicken, Mayo and broccoli nearly every meal. Now I'm on steak/chicken thigh/cauliflower cheese etc. Food that tastes good! And the cheats at the weekend! Oh man!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> It's fccking awesome! Everytime I'd tied keto before, I'd had chicken, Mayo and broccoli nearly every meal. Now I'm on steak/chicken thigh/cauliflower cheese etc. Food that tastes good! And the cheats at the weekend! Oh man!


Love the cheats you can pull off on keto!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> Love the cheats you can pull off on keto!


I've got to admit, I've just been eating anything that isn't nailed down on a Sunday. I should clean it up and cut the fats right out. But the weight and fat is dropping still so it's all good.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi engllish

Was having a quick look at your journal.

You haven't updated in a while

Hows it going?


----------

